# 2011 Mercedes Benz "AMG 63"



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Always a *Grand Tourer* to be coveted...

























*One of the nicest asses in the industry!*








*And that interior... Ohhhhh that interior... So FAPTASTIC!!!*

























*Such exquisite taste on wheels...*



> 2011 CL63 AMG - Preliminary Equipment List -
> 
> Performance/Handling
> 
> ...


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

I already own my last mercedes. Ricey POS. :thumbdwn:


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

There is no such thing as an "AMG 63"... there are the C63, E63, S63, SL63, etc. AMGs and the one you pictured above, the CL63 AMG.


----------



## Burrogs (May 2, 2005)

Dirty seats in 2 years FTL :thumbdwn:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Sadly, another great NA motor replaced with a low-rpm turbo motor. What's next, a turbo M5 and then a turbo M3? Oh yea, that's right.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

hate it. that is all.


----------



## akhbhaat (Apr 29, 2003)

Is that a column shifter?


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

the next rap video rental - ugh that interior is so gaudy


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

No thanks... I am sure that is probably one and half bills and I have a list of cars miles long before we get to this...


----------

